
A Gentle Introduction to Hypervisor Memory Introspection - patchguard
https://medium.com/@hvmi/a-gentle-introduction-to-hvmi-baa91e1571d1
======
patchguard
What HVMI is and how you can use it to monitor and/or protect your VMs.

